# How social is your working dog?



## Chris Jones (Jan 26, 2008)

Just wondering how social your working dogs are with strangers.


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Both are great with strangers and will allow them to pet. They are ready to combat but shows no signs. Bentley more so than Lexus.


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

Cujo: Not really a working dog, but people are often offended by his lack of interest in them. He has more interest in women than men though.

Lyka: Hates everyone that she doesnt know. Won't tollerate people she doesnt know petting her, but won't bite them if they do, just really hates being petted unless she knows you. If she knows you she is the sweetest most affectionate dog I know.

Tiko: Annoyingly excited to see people. I have to watch out that he doesn't randomly jump on strangers walking by him. 11 months old and looks for attention wherever he can get it.

Yasko: Littermate to Tiko, also loves people, a little more reserved but still an attention whore.

Really hoping that this over-excitability with strangers goes away in the pups, but their mother was the same way.


----------



## Chris Wild (Jan 30, 2008)

Welcome guests at home, even people the dog's don't know, are usually mugged and invited to play with a constant pelting of kongs in their laps. Guests we didn't invite in are a different story

When out and about in public, all of our dogs ignore strangers. They'll allow strangers to pet them with no problem, but don't seek it out and really couldn't care less.. except with kids. They'll turn into wiggling, licking, happy balls of fluff when it's kids who are petting them.


----------



## Chris Jones (Jan 26, 2008)

Had to ask this question because as my female is getting older (13 months) she does not like any stranger touching her at all. Very loving with family members and accepts known people but just does not want a stranger touching her period. Makes the vet visit difficult. She will warn you to back off and then will bite if you do not. She is also very territorial over her home.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Arkane's response to strangers is exactly like Lykas! He isn't really very nice to people he knows either, he doesn't try to bite if they want to pet him, but he is soooo indifferent it's as if he is saying "yuck, don't touch me".


----------



## Chris Jones (Jan 26, 2008)

I guess according to the standard a GSD is supposed to allow itself to be touched?


----------



## Chris Wild (Jan 30, 2008)

Chris Jones said:


> I guess according to the standard a GSD is supposed to allow itself to be touched?


According to the standard the GSD should be aloof... not seeking out attention from strangers. But it should also be safe and not show unwarranted aggression. A dog who can't be approached or touched by a non-threatening person, when the dog's handler is present and giving permission, isn't showing proper GSD temperament. Of course, this can be a product of training as well as genetics.


----------



## Chris Jones (Jan 26, 2008)

Do they also go through "phases" that affect how social they are?


----------



## Chris Wild (Jan 30, 2008)

Yes, many do go through phases. Especially in adolescence as their natural feelings of suspicion and territoriality begin to surface, but they lack the mental maturity to fully understand and deal with those new feelings, so they can overreact. As they mature, gaining more confidence and self control, and also more life experience, things will often level out.


----------



## Will Kline (Jan 10, 2008)

Jury is still out on that one:

Hari is just now 5 months old and LOVES to run up to people and say hello in the daylight hours. Bit of a jumper just yet, we are working on that! At night it is a bit different, if he sees or hears someone or something he runs about 10 feet in front of me while barking, placing himself between me and whatever is out there. =; 

When people come to visit he says hello and licks em if they let him but after the initial onslaught is content to lie on the ground near the door to "listen" for intruders.  

Tiko: just as the nickname indicates, social butterfly but very composed when doing so. He runs or walks up to whomever it is and gently sits or stands next to them to allow them to pet him. I dont mind this as he isn't my working dog and doesn't jump on people. :smile:


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

Ranges from "don't get near" (Spike, Wibo), to ignores, but doesn't like to be petted unless (sometimes) your a good acquitance (Coda, Anne, Mick), social, you must pet me (Bo)

Nora (16 wks) and Dushi (8 mo) are getting through the different phases. They probably end up somewhere "in the don't get near" and "ignores".

All the adults aren't very pleasant with the same sex dogs. Bo & Mick can go together and Coda & Anne, in both the females are the boss.

The females and Wibo are very nice to our own puppies untill they get adult.


----------



## Tim Martens (Mar 27, 2006)

my dog is somewhere between 5 and 6. he doesn't "jump all over" strangers, but he enjoys being petted and will lean up on just about everyone...


----------



## Tim Martens (Mar 27, 2006)

Selena van Leeuwen said:


> Ranges from "don't get near" (Spike, Wibo),


why would anyone want to get near spike or wibo  . i can tell you what happens when you do...


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

But Wibo looks adorable when Dick is working his obedience n he looks up with his ears back all cute. You just wanna grab his cheeks


----------



## Trish Campbell (Nov 28, 2006)

All of ours have been social..as long as we are ok, so are they 

We did have a male that was much more aloof, he had his "personal" space. Would let others pet him, but ignore them basically if not in the immediate family. Had him at Petsmart and a child ran around the corner and mugged him basically with a big hug. He gave the kid a kiss, but looked at us as if to say "what was that?" But that to me is a good temperament-I've never had a dog that I've ever had to worry about....good temperament is everything. I do think dogs go through developmental stages as they mature, some lines more specifically than others too.


----------



## Julie Ann Alvarez (Aug 4, 2007)

Both my AB Lasher and my GSD Havok will allow friendly strangers to pet them while I am present. If they deem you worthy they might ask for a belly rub while your petting them  

Julie


----------



## Kristina Senter (Apr 4, 2006)

Gator is somewhere in between the last two as well. He's more social than I would like but in the areas I was living, he really had to be over-socialized and very, very tolerant. He will happily greet people if I tell him "ok", with his tail wagging and enjoys the attention. He certainly doesnt jump all over licking them or roll over, though. If toys are present, he sees anyone as a game of fetch or tug-of-war opportunity and will shove his toy into them repeatedely (not that I allow him to). That said....no matter how much time hes spent playing with or getting attention from someone, he'll bite the snot out of them if I tell him to or they instigate it. 

The others range from "don't come close" to "jump all over". Ideally, I like a dog who is completely neutral, forgiving of the occasional idiot but aware of a potential threat.


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

Tim Martens said:


> my dog is somewhere between 5 and 6. he doesn't "jump all over" strangers, but he enjoys being petted and will lean up on just about everyone...


Ha ha! Mine is the same way much to my chagrin. She is always pulling off crap like that, the minute someone goes all schmoochy on her she does the bum slide over to cuddle up ... 

Its nice that she doesn't want to eat everybody but man do I find it annoying.


----------



## Denny Campbell (Jan 16, 2008)

Not at all. And that is pretty much the way i like it. I think when your dog is to social, it leaves to much thinking on the dogs part. He wasnt social when i got him and i never changed him over.


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

My young dog is not social at all to strangers, family members are bumped around in a friendly way.


----------



## Phil Dodson (Apr 4, 2006)

> When my current partner K-9 (Grizzly) first started training he was a very sociable animal. Now after learning to hunt a man and fight him, he has become very sharp around anybody to include mouthing off aggressivly in the vehicle also. I guess it is all part of him maturing.

> Phil


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Come to think of it, my current GSD (Arkane) is only anything even near 'cuddly' if it's in the early morning or late evening (near feeding time). He's a lot of fun and a great dog, but warm and fuzzy does not describe him. Hell, most of the time even if he's in the house, if I reach out to try a nuzzle, he's bounces away as if to say "oh hey, sorry - too busy at the moment, places to go, things to do".....snarkey little $hit!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

Mine is not very social, especially for a floppy eared dog, though our standard does call for aloofness with strangers. 

May actually affectionatly wiggle, rub up too and greet aquaintances and family, but once the 10 sec. greeting is over, no interest in being petted what so ever. Not even by me in the house, save if he is sleepy. He solicites play, not affection. He will hang out near me all the time and will put his head on your lap and you might think "awww" and try to pet him. He will back up a step and look at you as if to say "no I don't want to be petted I am desperatley bored and want to DO something with you, not be mauled by you". Much to my chagrin.

One of my favorite times is going up the chairlift at work (see signature) with him as he is a captive to my petting, and sits half on my lap, something he has been trained to do in a moving object (car, heli, quad...). 

At work he will competely ignore the 50 people a day that say "come here smoochy", "here puppy puppy", for that I am happy. Will sometimes move his head out of the way if a stranger reaches down to pet him. I often think he is on the shy (or at least head shy of aloof). Being petted is pretty much an ob command to him, even from me. 

But he will want to DO something with a stranger. He will tug/rag or fetch with strangers no problem. I would say he is pretty uninterested in strangers unless they are buried under the snow or hidden in a search!! Then...BRING IT.


----------



## leslie cassian (Jun 3, 2007)

Doing schutzhund with Ronan was not my original intention, he was just supposed to be a pet. I worked at socializing him and making sure that people were a happy part of his life. He's not super happy, jump all over you friendly, but he is a dog that almost anyone can approach and pet and he seems to like it. This is what I wanted from him.

Many years ago, my first working dog, Kai, was my personal protection/security guard dog. He was a very good dog who took his job to protect me very seriously. He could be social, but mostly he did not let anyone approach me. Most of the time, this was what I needed him to do. The people he liked, he really liked. He adored one of my roommates and hated the other. It was difficult to live with and I realized that I want a dog that is reliable with people. Aloof or indifferent would be fine. Stay back, my dog will bite you, is not the dog_ I _want.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Since I started in SAR with my now 4yr old, Thunder, he's very accepting of anyone petting him if I'm with him. Aloof with new people now but willing to meet them. He wont tolerate any rough handling but has a very clear head about getting aggressive. He loves all the women at club. Not so much the guys. At home he wont let anyone in the yard without invitation. (even my son, occasionally). 
My 8-9 month old pup, Trooper, is a happy go lucky dork right now. Wiggles all over like a Golden when someone wants to pet him. Both parents are pretty serious dogs. I just expect him to mature slowly. 
Either way, I'm not looking for any kind of an all out guard dog.
Thunder has all the threat display needed for me. Trooper.......well....time will tell. :lol:


----------



## Tammy McDowell (Dec 4, 2006)

Our gang are all pretty social. Jexx (Darryl's Mal) is extremely dominant but is suprisingly very social. My female out of Jexx is just at a year old and although some are hesitant to come up to her, she is very social. Jax has been known to run off the field after training and jump into the innocent bystanders lap occassionally...so much for an 'aloof' breed,lol.

I personally prefer my dogs to be social. I don't want to have to constantly worry over whether or not someone comes to close to me and my dog or not.


----------



## Lynn Cheffins (Jul 11, 2006)

I have everything from "all over you like a soup sandwich" friendly to accepts but ignores strangers -plus the GSD/husky X anomaly that is a "don't come near" dog - really not good with anyone but family unless under heavy supervision.
I prefer a social or neutral dog as with the outfitting or racing you are working around crowds,


----------



## Lynsey Fuegner (Apr 11, 2007)

Fenris: he's just a pet but a HUGE mommas boy. He'll let others pet him, but is only overly interested if they look like they may throw his kong.

Aridan: she is my retrain and used to be very suspicious of people she didn't know though now she'll go up to anyone in the club and beg for attention.

Jack: is an attention hog; he doesn't care who or how, but the world revolves around him and people were put on this earth to give him affection.

Loki: is more reserved, he wont approach strangers but once they start petting him he warms up and things are great.

Mauser:he's still in that happy puppy stage where attention comes from everyone and everything, though he is already recognizing who mom is


----------



## Kadi Thingvall (Jan 22, 2007)

Most of mine tend towards aloof with strangers. They will happily interact with someone if the person has food or toys, but don't actually have any interest in that person other then "what's in it for me" and aren't interested in being petted or handled by the person. Mac tends to be more outgoing, but he's also dominant so I keep a close eye on how he's acting when he's being "outgoing" LOL With friends (people we see a lot, or visitors to the house who have been there awhile) they are outgoing.

I'm not sure how much of it is nature vs nurture. They are all outgoing as pups, but as they mature they just seem to become less interested in strangers. But I also don't encourage them to be, I prefer a dog who can be handled by strangers when needed, but at the same time doesn't feel the need to go up to every person on the street and solicit attention.


----------



## Erin Sullivan (Jul 24, 2007)

My dog's a pit bull, a breed that tends to be very social with people. My boy is calm and happy to meet new people, and he'll definitely allow himself to be touched or handled. But he's not a freak about getting attention from new people and he doesn't fawn on new people either. 

He doesn't generally register people as threatening until they actually start behaving in a threatening manner . . . and even then, unless they're wearing a bitesleeve and actually agitating him, he's slow to anger. 

But he's a sport dog, not a dog that I actually got to protect me in the "real" world, so it works out well for me that he's safe around people but eager to light up on the field.


----------



## Ulla Jokinen (Aug 16, 2007)

Brody (7 year old): Friendly, wants to say hello, then will ignore people.

Draven (2 year old): Bull-in-a-china-shop friendly at first, then does his own thing.

Titan (4 month old): Super friendly puppy, but watch out for those sharp chompers!


----------



## Dan Long (Jan 10, 2008)

If we are out on a walk or in some public place, my dog will allow strangers to pet him but looks to me for approval first. He loves kids and will let any child climb all over him. When unknown guests like repairmen can come in he will not approach them but will watch them the entire time they are in the house.


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Chris Wild said:


> According to the standard the GSD should be aloof... not seeking out attention from strangers. But it should also be safe and not show unwarranted aggression. A dog who can't be approached or touched by a non-threatening person, when the dog's handler is present and giving permission, isn't showing proper GSD temperament. Of course, this can be a product of training as well as genetics.


Chris that's why I don't like standards. I run with scissors and don't want my dogs to fit the norm. If the stranger were to approach and your dog is happy, happy, what do you do when theytrty and attack you? I have two Bouviers, the male will bite you in a heart beat and is very defensive. My female is more social and will still bite. I don't care who it is...their attitude is like the owner, bad! I don't want strangers touching my dogs. If they need to be seen and made to feel good, that's my job. But again I no longer have Shepherds.


----------



## Chris Jones (Jan 26, 2008)

I'll always remember this IDF dog funeral photo. It doesn't look like they like to be petted much!


----------



## Chris Wild (Jan 30, 2008)

Howard Gaines III said:


> If the stranger were to approach and your dog is happy, happy, what do you do when theytrty and attack you?


Well, if the dog is "happy, happy" when the stranger approaches, he sure isn't fitting the aloofness required by the standard.  If the preson tries to attack the handler, the dog should react appropriately. Of course, this also requires training. To rely on a dog to protect based solely on genetics or it's mythological reputation is unwise. 

A soundly temperamented, well trained protection dog can be approachable and trustworthy around innocent strangers, and still switch gears and do his job when needed. Genetics, training, and the personal preference of the trainer all come into play with regard to the final product. Some people may prefer their protection dogs to be unapproachable, and that's their choice. Others, myself included, do not. Different strokes for different folks.


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Fawkes (9 month old Mal): generally social with a somewhat sharp side. He actually seems to really enjoy being petted by older folks and people in wheel chairs. He sits very nice and quietly and gives big sweet puppy eyes and a nice lick. Then if a younger person pets him, he may tolerate it okay and ignore or he may play bow and bark. Just kind of depends. However, he is already defensive of me (my great uncle at Christmas happened to lean over the edge of the sofa where I was sitting and he roared at him) and territorially. He has to be formally introduced or he doesn't tolerate strangers in the house.

Lily (3 year old Mal): she's my certified therapy dog, but she also has her sharp side too (couldn't be a Malinois without a little bit of sharpness, eh?). She's certainly allowed to go say hello as part of her job, but she's not pushy, just kind of quiet and sweet. She doesn't like the thing where people look straight into her eyes real near her face and rub on her neck or ears though (not that I blame her) and I discourage people from doing it. 

Zoso (3 year old Mal/GSD): used to be extremely social (and vocal, as only shepherds can be). Is much more serious now than what he used to be around 1.5 years ago. Doesn't do near the pet soliciting that he used to and is more selectively affectionate. He's the "I'll walk away after I'm done" sort of the dog.

Buck (10-12 year old husky/Rottweiler): social with people, usually wants to be left alone by other dogs until he gets to know them. Generally calm and enjoys attention. Would make an excellent therapy dog but I know that he's got a very low bite threshold for pain, like if you pull his fur or tail. The actual bites are not bad, but he wouldn't do well with strange kids pulling his fur. He is not especially protective (though when he's the only dog in the house if the others are gone, he's more likely to lie by the door and watch instead of in his crate), but is probably my best visual deterrent.


----------



## Pauline Michels (Sep 1, 2006)

Fritz isn't terribly interested in strangers, somewhat aloof. With my approval he enjoys being petted and getting some attention. He turned two today and he seems to be recognizing the difference between when it's time to "fire up" and when to just bark at the UPS delivery man and then relax because everything is okay.


----------



## Katrina Kardiasmenos (Aug 5, 2007)

I have a good mix of social and unsocial dogs.

Cy, for example, who I got when he was 7 has his picks. Loves me, loves Greg....isn't too fond of everyone else.

Nisha, very social, but very hyper, and she has a clack her teeth in your face issue. Most people also can't deal with how hyper she is...

Sacha...ummm...she's a lab.

Kaiden, extremely social...a big love bug.

Drusilla, not so much....

Rocky....short bus.

I try to get my dogs to be social...but sometimes I can't...


----------



## Jeremy Bond (Feb 1, 2008)

Tess is real funny around strangers, she keeps a close eye on them. She does not become agressive toward them unless they get too close to me too quickly. If she doesn't know you, quick movements and loud noises are not a good idea. Strange kids are fine though. She's just funny, if she decides you're okay, lookout because she is not going to let you stop petting.


----------



## J Ramanujam (Dec 30, 2007)

Switch is generally as social as I feel... 

I'm not normally the most social individual in the world, and she sticks with being aloof unless I show interest in someone - more than a casual hello.

Affection is reserved for the people she knows - family, close friends - otherwise she just ignores people... which I like personally. She's more focused on what I'm doing and the 'job at hand.'


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Chris: Great poll!


----------



## Michele McAtee (Apr 10, 2006)

It's taken some ( a lot--and still working on it) work to get here, but recently, in our wanderings out in the world, my pup (1 year) is finally to the point where he will ignore strangers, even as we approach/they approach.

Now, if a stranger were to come in the house...I can most definately say, he will not ignore, nor will he be friendly, unless I am there and let him know things are ok...

With a dog like him, life is *very, very* different than my last GSD who just LOVED people...


----------



## Chris Jones (Jan 26, 2008)

susan tuck said:


> Chris: Great poll!


Thanks.  I could have probably spent a little bit more time writing it but that's what happens when you multi-task at work! :-?


----------



## Melissa Hoyer (Aug 28, 2006)

Grace - GSD, 6 years old (today!) - Grace is very social...very good in public, will allow strangers to pet her, but doesn't seek out attention. Generally she minds her own business and focuses on me...very good in busy situations like crowded agility trials. She is also protective when necessary and has proven to me two times that she will not back down if there is a threat. 

Kira - GSD, almost 2 years old - Kira in not nearly as social as Grace. She missed a lot of socialization IMO, coming home at almost 5 months. She is slow to warm up to people, but very welcoming of those she knows. Only recently will she allow new people in the house without showing nervous behavior. Overall, she is growing more confident and comfortable in more situations. She also hates it when people make direct eye contact with her. Bottom line, she doesn't like to be petted by strangers so I don't subject her to it.


----------



## Lacey Vessell (Nov 18, 2006)

All three of my dogs are different:

Jarko - is my retired police k-9 and was tolerant of people while working the streets. He has become a "social butterfly" since his retirement.

Zane - is reserved with those he does not know and will sit or stand quietly upon approach. I walked him through the large crowd this weekend after the trial was over and he did very well. If he has ever met you - he will jump up (not touching you) and give you a quick lick in the face upon first seeing you....we are working on that8-[  .

Coda - who is no longer a "working dog", does not tolerate anyone she has not known for a very long time near her or me.


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

my nerve-bag rescue Dobie isn't social a bit, he doesn't approach ppl, will tolerate strangers, but as he's a bit unpredictable, i "encourage" ppl not to even try to pet him. he's not overtly hostile, just VERY aloof, and due to the fact that he's SO fast-reacting, i prefer not to take a chance. on the other hand, he consistently wins in showmanship w/my daughter...

Brix loves little kids, and they love him--i seem to do a lot of kid-education on how to approach strange dogs when we go to football games  adults approach him cautiously, so he responds in kind--he just watches them. of course, if they offer a treat (and not many are allowed to), he'll take it and 80% of the time promptly spits it back out. (this is when we go to petco for food, and the women just love him there tho he doesn't care for most of the treats). 

bottom line: he's fine in public. i just don't allow a bunch of ppl to come up and gush over him. some day just for fun (and to muzzle-condition him) i'm going to the mall and hang outside the theatre, or practice OB at the strip mall while he's muzzled just to see ppl's reaction to him vs unmuzzled. should be fun....


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

just returned from lowes. He walked with me perfectly off lead (tab connected JIC) We met a family with two very young girls who were afraid of dogs. He let them pet him despite the fear and shrieking of one girl. He was licking their faces and quite happy be around the kids.

I believe he's turned that family into rottweiler lovers. ;-)


----------



## Alex Corral (Jul 10, 2007)

My Boxer will usually ignore strangers, be friendly with people she knows and goes nuts with kids. She really loves kids, whether she knows them or not.


----------



## Michelle Reusser (Mar 29, 2008)

Baden, 18 months and is interested in people for about 3 seconds. Boy does that tick those pet people off. My dogs reaction is kinda like, "hey how are you, I did the pleasantries now remove yourself from my presence, be gone human, there is work to be done!" Baden doesn't even enjoy being patted by me, he just humors, for my bennefit. 

Dasti 12 weeks, "Hi, hi, how are you? Lets see if you will let me jump on you. Oh no food, moving on."


----------



## kim guidry (Jan 11, 2008)

Zauro always tolerated people. He never looked for affection, but did not have a problem when someone wanted to pet him. However, this past month, he does not want anyone approaching him or me. As long as I am a distance (10ft) from strangers he is ok. It is just when someone walks strait up to him he has a problem. The change is confusing to me. I don't know if he is bonding more to me or he is just maturing. He just turned 3ys.


----------



## Julie Blanding (Mar 12, 2008)

Geoff Empey said:


> Ha ha! Mine is the same way much to my chagrin. She is always pulling off crap like that, the minute someone goes all schmoochy on her she does the bum slide over to cuddle up ...
> 
> Its nice that she doesn't want to eat everybody but man do I find it annoying.



That is the way my shepherd I am working now is. He LOVES people, and goes nuts for kids. He LOVES to do the lean...  I let him and actually encouraged it as a young pup, so I am partial to blame, if not totally. 

My schnauzer would just ignore you, and find something else to 'do'. :|
Julie


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

My Jett's great loves people and kids pesky to a point I usually put him away when guests or kids are over. I don't live in fear so I have no reason to tweak him to be civil at home. I live in the city and don't need any problems.


----------



## Lynn Paplauskas (Mar 31, 2008)

Jackson ~ very aloof around strangers, but very social and friendly to people he knows.

Dante ~ very social and allows strangers to pet him. With him there are a couple of individuals that for some reason he doesn't like, and I advise those two not to approach him.


----------



## Christen Adkins (Nov 27, 2006)

Tate, in true Boxer fashion, says "howdy" with both ends to 99% of people and all kids (prefers kids over adults, even). As he has matured, he can be stand-offish to some adults, but if they're friendy then he will return the favor. 

Interesting poll.


----------



## Kristan Russell (Mar 30, 2008)

Gryff will allow strangers to touch him but he doesn't seek them out. But I only allow it for people who ask. It's a me thing I guess. I don't take my dogs to petsmart any more. Too many stupid people there. Lowe's is a much better place to meet people in my opinion.


----------



## Chris Jones (Jan 26, 2008)

I didn't know you could bring your dog into Lowe's!


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Chris Jones said:


> I didn't know you could bring your dog into Lowe's!


You still can bring them into Lowe's, but no longer Home Depot. We brought Fawkes in as a pup (and had brought in the other dogs in for years) last summer and were told we could finish our shopping, but that they no longer allowed dogs into the stores because of too many dogs getting into fights? We nodded politely and headed to check out. When we got up front, the head cashier squealed in delight when she saw him and ran to get the tub of dog treats at the cashier's stand. :-k So apparently corporate orders hadn't reached the cashiers. I never liked Home Depot much anyways and I think that's the last time we went in there. 

I was very pleased with Fawkes this weekend. Saturday was the vet school open house and I brought him and Lily to the therapy dog club both. He did just excellent. We also brought them to the Earth Day festival on Sunday and it was PACKED. Tons of people walking down the street in close quarters. They both did great. :mrgreen:


----------



## Connie Doan (Nov 14, 2007)

My 7 mos old GSD loves everyone and all dogs. She was the most social of the litter at 8 weeks. I asked sight unseen for a puppy that was very social so they sent me the little butterfly thinking she was the calmest and most gregarious. And gregarious she is in the extreme. But she also shows a very keen interest in the introduction to protection work (with the large tug) and has strong prey but is already showing signs of a civil side. In OB and TR she is awesome, focussed and keen. I'm actually happy she is as friendly as she is because we are starting to see that she has all the instincts she needs for a defensive side to the protection work.


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

I think I could put a counter question - how social is your dog really?

The first dog we had, a Landseer, was very social but, there were occasions where I had to be on guard. I tied him up to a water extinguisher whilst I visited the library and one of the kids from the village said "Hey, Mrs S, was that Ben outside the library?" I confirmed it and he couldn't believe that the dog growled at him when he went up to it. Ben should have been in the firefighter dept. Tied up to a dog hook - neighbour came - baby in pram - wife came up and wasn't allowed to approach pram.

Afterwards came nutty Eric, the Berger de Brie, who wouldn't have harmed a soul but had a penchent for causing havoc in the town, be it stealing black balls of wool from a shop - never noticed until I was charged for it:mrgreen: or friendly molesting of visitors to shops, thereby causing loss of sales.

Next came the Fila Brasileiro who I took literally everywhere and he was like a lamb until fastened up in front of a shop - I kept surveillance inside the shop. So no more trips to town unless I didn't have to buy anything.

The last two, the GSDs - why should I think they are any better? The younger one is very social, the older one not quite so but stays under control. However, they are social enough for me and after all they are animals and don't think like I do, don't have any morals, don't love me like I love them, even if I swear I see a look of undying love in their beautiful brown eyes:mrgreen: so I have learned in time to leave them at home when I'm loitering (without intent:mrgreen: ). I'm happier drifting around the town on my own, not having to worry who's peeing on the nice plants outside the shop whilst I'm wondering if those gorgeous jeans in the window will fit me.

Lange Rede kurze Sinn - long speech, short point: how social does anyone expect his/her dog to be? Amongst strange people, no dog is 100% "reliable" in my opinion. 

Gillian


----------



## xxxxxxxxKarina Scuckyte (Oct 27, 2008)

Well, Dryžius isn't a truly working dog, but I will answer. 

He is very social in neutral areas. He wants to be petted often and just goes to stranger if I let him to. There are people that he dislikes, I don't know why. He can growl if such person would start to pet him. But he is still very protective. Strangers can’t raise their hand suddenly or shout. They can’t get their hand out of a pocket quickly, or he will slightly grab the hand for warning. They definitely can’t show him a gun or they can get bitten. If aim to him, he will run to the sides and try to bit the hand with gun not letting anybody to aim. I must say, that he isn’t protection trained at all. Our trainer isn’t working through purely aggression if not really needed. It’s all in his instincts. He wasn’t shot. First he saw a gun in my dad’s arms and started to act like this. He was about a year old. Dryžius didn’t want to bit, because it was a family member, but barked and didn’t let to aim. I really don’t know where’s this behavior is from. If he sees a friend, it's joy and games. He will walk away with a friend but will remember me after couple of minutes and will do anything to get back. And nobody can hold him by the leash if he doesn’t want to. He’s just too strong.

In his own territory he’s very protective. Only friends can enter. All strangers will get bitten. If he sees people near his territory, he will growl or bark. If they are so stupid to enter, he will definitely bite. About a year ago we came back from a walk and a neighbor was there drinking coffee with my parents. Dryžius acted very calmly on leash but the second he got near the neighbor, he attacked. We’re all glad he was muzzled. He can see people many times, but if they weren’t introduced in the neutral territory, they aren’t friends. 

He is completely different in public transport. He will ignore anyone who tries to pet him, offer food or do what ever they want. He won’t act so protectively. I think he would do something if the situation would be very dangerous and someone would really attack me. If they shout or do anything else he just ignores it. I often just tell him to sit in the back and go to any free seat. He will sit and wait for our stop. Most people, who are afraid of dogs, are very surprised that he is so obedient and don’t complain. Rules say that dogs can ride the bus only with a muzzle and a short leash. 

It all makes him very comfortable to be in public and in the same time very reliable if someone tries to attack me. I can get him anywhere without any leash and he will be very calm and obedient. We go to many dog shows in our city or other doggy events just for socialization purposes. We meet many friends there. He doesn’t make problems anywhere.


If I will have a working dog, I won’t socialize him so much, only “neutralize” to everything. This one was so protective that I had to if I wanted to go to public with him.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Whiskey, male Dutchie, !8 month old, very social if I'm there to indicate it's OK, loves kids, aggressive guard of house, yard, and car. Teeth bared and hackles up in those circumstances. No dog aggression.

Carly, female Dutchie, 10 months old, extreme antisocial, hates everything outside her pack on 2 legs or 4 paws. She did approach a neighbor lady last week and sniff her fingers w/o biting. A milestone for her.


----------



## Milton Burton (Oct 2, 2008)

My dogs Bailey is only social with the family and small girls will not allow anyone else to touch her. Sharky will allow a stranger to pet him but does not seek any attention from them.


----------



## Jennifer Gossmeyer (Nov 19, 2008)

Silence likes people but gets fed up and is rather pushy and will come unglued if he doesn't get what he wants (i.e. gets pushed off, ect.).


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

My God, why do you people put up with dogs like that ???? LOL

I don't want my dogs doing shit, except on the field. Soda PoP is starting to get the idea that if she is stupid, I am going to shake the snot out of her.

I cannot stand dogs that are weird around people. Buko just loves everyone. No hackles, no growling. I like that much better. Too much liability otherwise.


----------



## Michelle Reusser (Mar 29, 2008)

I last posted when my dog was 18 months. He is now 26 months and changing. So far he is still cordial on leash, I can approach anyone safely with him remaining neutral, but when off leash and at home, he is a different beast. He's never barked at anyone I let in but the other day he went off on a client of mine, through the slidding door. She has pet. played a little and talked to him a few times, when I have had him inside. Though when she palyed with him, that was the first time I ever heard him growl at a person. Something about her body language sets him off. She only had her hand out and was looking at him saying hi through the window when he barked at her. Not just a allert bark but one that made me look up and walk over and ask her what dog barked at her like that. Since then his work has shifted from prey to prey aggression and I'm going to be more cautious of where I take him and around what kind of people.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Soda PoP has done that, and gotten the snot shaken out of her. She can act however she wants on the training field, NOT in my house.


----------



## Lindsay Janes (Aug 9, 2007)

My min pin is not a working dog, but he is very aloof and timid. I suspect that his temperament is hereditary, and lack of socialization. I tried to socialize him often before his surgery. He did get better, but it got worse after two months of not going anywhere except for vet visit.

I got him when he was five months old from a breeder who showed their dogs. He hasn't been aggressive with people or "tall" kids, but he prefers to approach it on his own than someone tries to approach him. He reacts more to little kids and dogs. It hasn't been easy to find dogs who don't react at all like Chris brought in his malinois puppy last night. I think he is more afraid of little kids than dogs because they are at the same height as him. He prefers to avoid everyone and sometimes me too.


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

Lindsay Janes said:


> My min pin is not a working dog, but he is very aloof and timid. I suspect that his temperament is hereditary, and lack of socialization. I tried to socialize him often before his surgery. He did get better, but it got worse after two months of not going anywhere except for vet visit.
> 
> I got him when he was five months old from a breeder who showed their dogs. He hasn't been aggressive with people or "tall" kids, but he prefers to approach it on his own than someone tries to approach him. He reacts more to little kids and dogs. It hasn't been easy to find dogs who don't react at all like Chris brought in his malinois puppy last night. I think he is more afraid of little kids than dogs because they are at the same height as him. He prefers to avoid everyone and sometimes me too.



Did you meet my Rottweiler too? He's pretty social and loves the ladies. 8)


----------



## Alyssa Myracle (Aug 4, 2008)

Danke will tolerate strangers. She dislikes being petted, but will suffer the indignance if I tell her to. Otherwise, she walks away, lays down and watches from a distance. It really offends people that she has no desire to "make nice" with them the first couple of times they meet her.

Once she has seen the same person a few times (members of our club, extended family, friends, etc) she warms up and becomes the cuddliest dog you've ever met.

Every once in a great while, Danke will meet someone she just flat does NOT like. She will bark her stupid head off and put herself between me and the person until I tell her to knock it off. Then she does the suspicion at a distance routine.


----------



## Melanie Moore (May 21, 2008)

My SchH dog (GSD) loves everyone, way too friendly in my opion. My agility LabX is a little more apprehensive to new people, especially strangers that come to the door. And he is the one everyone wants to pet - go figure.


----------



## David Scholes (Jul 12, 2008)

Lindsay Janes said:


> My min pin is not a working dog, but he is very aloof and timid. I suspect that his temperament is hereditary, and lack of socialization. I tried to socialize him often before his surgery. He did get better, but it got worse after two months of not going anywhere except for vet visit.
> ...


I'm sure it is mostly heredity. Have a good friend who's ex breeds min pins and shows in Phoenix. From my experience around them they are sharp little nut cases that are scared to death of strangers. I was around about 8 different minpins over about a 10 year period and I never saw any of them warm up to anyone outside the family. They normally shook like a leaf if I held them but while I did that they were to scared to bark, which was a great relief.


----------



## Lindsay Janes (Aug 9, 2007)

Chris Michalek said:


> Did you meet my Rottweiler too? He's pretty social and loves the ladies. 8)


 I haven't met your rottie, but I saw him doing bitework last night. He is amazing to watch and will like to meet him next time I go to PHX. How often do you do OB work with your dogs?


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

Lindsay Janes said:


> I haven't met your rottie, but I saw him doing bitework last night. He is amazing to watch and will like to meet him next time I go to PHX. How often do you do OB work with your dogs?


Thank you, yeah he has a lot of juice for a Rottie.

I do OB everyday.


----------



## Lindsay Janes (Aug 9, 2007)

David Scholes said:


> I'm sure it is mostly heredity. Have a good friend who's ex breeds min pins and shows in Phoenix. From my experience around them they are sharp little nut cases that are scared to death of strangers. I was around about 8 different minpins over about a 10 year period and I never saw any of them warm up to anyone outside the family. They normally shook like a leaf if I held them but while I did that they were to scared to bark, which was a great relief.


 Yeah, not a great impression on the breed. I have seen some min pins with extreme aggression like one being showed on Cesar. I have been told that they aren't good for first time owner. I don't considered myself a newbie, since I have had dogs. I trained two of my pervious dogs in basic OB. One was brilliant at it and he was a rottweiler mix showed on my avatar. I knew I could title him easily than the dog I have right now. Roo, the min pin, prefers to observe everything than work for food, toy, or praise. 

I met one breeder who swear to me that her min pins are very different from other dogs. She lives in Phoenix, so not sure what kennel. I got my dog from a show breeder in Tucson know as reh-pin and I met my dog's mother. She was super aloof, but I got the dog anyway. #-o 

The breeder who I got my dog from had several min pins and some were more of outgoing than others. I liked one of her females that I met and wish Roo had a smiliar personality. She was pretty outgoing and not afraid of anything.


----------



## David Scholes (Jul 12, 2008)

Lindsay Janes said:


> ... I have seen some min pins with extreme aggression like one being showed on Cesar....


I've seen a lot of aggression from them but in my opinion it was fear based.


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Can SKS tell me what min pins are please:mrgreen:


----------



## Michelle Reusser (Mar 29, 2008)

Gillian Schuler said:


> Can SKS tell me what min pins are please:mrgreen:


Miniture Pincher


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Thanks Michelle -I think in German it's "Rehpinscher", i.e. Deer Pinscher.BTW, it took me ages to work out what SKS was. I thought it was some sort of institution. I'm into genealogy when I get the time and it means "some kind soul". The genealogists are light years behind the dog enthusiasts when it comes to "verbal emissions".


----------



## Edward Egan (Mar 4, 2009)

My 2 year old GSD is very aloof. He also has a real dislike to people approachig me from behind. At 4 mos. the day I met a local club TD, the TD came walking over to me, he grabbed his leg. At 8 mos. while doing OB in the yard he went after a guy walking up behind me. He didn't bite but again grabbed his leg. At 15 mos. while doing a little OB over a wall during a walk, he came back to me for his reward. A motorcycle was running close by and I didn't hear this guy walking up behind me. The dog went right past me, ignoring his reward, and did a H&B (without bark) on the guy, his face right in his crotch starring at him. I shit my pants. Thankfully the guy didn't move. I was yelling No, NO. I grabbed his leash and the guy looked at me and said "nice dog"! I was very releaved the guy was understanding. 
Most would call BS on the last one, given his age at the time, but it is the truth.
I've gone to great lengths to try and socialize him. It has helped, but still has NO trust for anyone. It's great to know he will get down to bussiness but on the other hand I'm always afraid he may bite someone that's not a threat. I'm to the point of a "No Pet Dog", not by choice.


----------



## Courtney Guthrie (Oct 30, 2007)

Your dog sounds like a liability! He has bitten 2 people..(grabbing their legs.) I'd be working on that dogs socialization. Especially since he doesn't trust anyone. In my house that behavior is not ok. 

I have an Am.Staff/APBT that has some tempermant issues. They have gotten better since being away from the shitty people I was around BUT she has growled and barked at people. She has bitten somebody once and it was redirection in a dog fight. IDK- I only put up with so much from her even. 

IMHO- That behavior is unacceptable unless you command it. 

Courtney


----------



## Edward Egan (Mar 4, 2009)

Courtney Guthrie said:


> Your dog sounds like a liability! He has bitten 2 people..(grabbing their legs.) I'd be working on that dogs socialization. Especially since he doesn't trust anyone. In my house that behavior is not ok.
> 
> I have an Am.Staff/APBT that has some tempermant issues. They have gotten better since being away from the shitty people I was around BUT she has growled and barked at people. She has bitten somebody once and it was redirection in a dog fight. IDK- I only put up with so much from her even.
> 
> ...


I have worked on socialization to a large degree. As I've said it helped, as well as him maturing. He's not as suspicious of everyone as he once was. As I said I like the fact that he has it in him, but it has been scary at times. I also feel that training may have made the difference with the last guy. It may have been very different without. I also feel a grab and hold is alot different that a true bite. I view it more as a warning. A fearful dog may have not approached at all, but also may have just bitten first and asked questions later.
All working dogs are a liability! The most famous saying in dog training is "He never did that before!", as the owner I know what he is capable of, therefore the risk is kept inline and on a short leash.


----------



## Courtney Guthrie (Oct 30, 2007)

That's good to know that he is getting better! He sounds like a hell of a dog!! 

Courtney


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

My dogs love people and being around them for the most part, but, the males will hike their leg on any body and other dogs. They seem to know how to get their point across on who is really the boss.


----------

